# Wonder Woman repop



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Who would love to see Moebius do this?
This was hands down the nicest superhero kit Aurora ever did & the recasts are extremely expensive. :dude:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

...Oh I know I'd buy one.......maybe two !...(cases)
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

That`s what I like to hear. lol I know licensing costs are an arm & a leg but I still feel strongly that this kit would sell as fast as bottled water.In order for this to become reality let`s hear alot of positive responses & even tell Moebius directly that you want this.
:thumbsup:


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Here`s the link if you would like to tell them directly.
http://moebiusmodels.com/contact_us.php


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm not sure the Original moulds for this kit still exist...I think these were some of the moulds that were destroyed in that train wreck we heard about years ago....I'm not even sure this ' AuroraTrain Wreck' story is true or if it's an urban legend? But having said that, I have seen some wonderful old kits been re-popped through reverse engineering :thumbsup:...and seeing as you posted this in the Moebius Forum, I'm sure you will get a response of sorts relatively soon...or this thread may just get moved over to the Modeling Forum...Either way I'm sure the Good folks at Moebius are well aware that this is a very desirable kit and that these 'Grails' are usually based on licencing issues... I suppose time will tell...
Any thoughts on this Frank? :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

There's been some talk on these boards about DC characters -- could it be?

This would be a likely choice.


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

I'd buy a case or two or three :thumbsup:

Simon


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Train wreck story is BS, part of the tools still exist. It is a great kit!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

...As you all know BS stands for... Before Styrene and so this Train Wreck couldn't have possibly affected the Aurora moulds...Thanks for that info :thumbsup:
....and the rest of your response doesn't really negate the notion that this might just come to fruition...so this thread is turning into a cool place to dream...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Please do Wonder [email protected]!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

The-Nightsky said:


> Please do Wonder [email protected]!


Now... you just might want to rephrase that last statement...
Mcdee


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

it would be great if they repopped it exactly in the same scale and as the original issue...but again...I have seen so many that would say they want her to look like she belongs on the "hot network".....but for me..a nostalgic
aurora repop would be just fine...I wouldn't buy a scaled up or new rendition myself..

Z


----------



## gkscalemodels (Sep 19, 2009)

Moebius said:


> Train wreck story is BS, part of the tools still exist. It is a great kit!


Correction :

The Molds DO NOT EXIST for the Wonder Woman Kit ( Aurora Kit No. 479 , ( 1965 ) . That kit had just one short run in 1965 , proved to be a non-seller , was pulled from production , the molds then taken to another location and placed in rented storage . In 1968 Aurora started to reissue and modify some of their old non -military kits , and Aurora management would have re-issued the kit , but the Wonder Woman molds could not be found , and are to this day considered lost . The molds were probably taken from the storage facility and sold as scrap , sometime between 1965 and 1968 , by either Aurora employees or storage facility employees .

That said , if Moebius Models ( or any other Model Kit Company) did acquire the licensing to produce the kit , I know where a couple of original ones , complete , unbuilt , mint in box , excellent boxes , could be had ( for the right price of course ) and proper back engineering could take place !

GK


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Me, I'd rather have a new sculpt with a more modern flair. This is one kit Aurora made too cartoony-goofy-looking, IMHO.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

I think Frank and co. can do it..just takes a DC license...and we know it can't be that hard, eh? Maybe if we keep optimistic and wait...!
Gary:wave:


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Moebius said:


> Train wreck story is BS, part of the tools still exist. It is a great kit!


Now, how would you know that so surely ... unless you looked into it!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> I'm not sure the Original moulds for this kit still exist...I think these were some of the moulds that were destroyed in that train wreck we heard about years ago....


No they were not destroyed. The wreck has been blown greatly out of proportion. Lost were a couple of the two seater World War I planes and some clear parts sprues for the old 1/32 car kits. 

Monogram, on the other hand, scrapped many Aurora molds very quickly after taking them over in 1977... they were either kits Monogram figured they would never issue, kits with no audience (like the 1/32 cars which were eclipsed by 1/24 kits) or like many of the Aurora molds... kits where the molds were shot and worn out.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Building something. Building something.
[Pause to agree with OP, even though I know Moebius is aware of the desire for this kit].
Building... building.... 
overcome by glue fumes....


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

No changes please!!


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Keep the kit exactly the way it is.Now her body is drawn so out of proportion she looks even goofier.We don`t need a new sculpt with her boobs hanging out & a camel toe.She is meant to be seen as a hero,role model & public figure not a Playboy Bunny.It`s the fanboys who want the newer version plus it`s a damn nice classic Aurora kit.Can`t wait to use gold paint to replace the gaudy yellows.


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

You're pretty sure of this whole thing. Who are you and what do you know?


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

And see what you can do about re-popping the original price while you're at it!

- GJS


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Kit said:


> You're pretty sure of this whole thing. Who are you and what do you know?


Who are you asking & know about what? :freak:


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

You, bizarrobrian. Not trying to push, but I'm curious -- who are you, what brought this project to mind, and do you know something you're not telling? I'm just trying to read between the lines, because I'd love to get a WW repop, and because it would require a DC license -- pretty intriguing if you're operating from inside knowledge.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Whoa...the Plot thickens! 
Mcdee


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

mcdougall said:


> Now... you just might want to rephrase that last statement...
> Mcdee


Why?:thumbsup:


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Kit said:


> You, bizarrobrian. Not trying to push, but I'm curious -- who are you, what brought this project to mind, and do you know something you're not telling? I'm just trying to read between the lines, because I'd love to get a WW repop, and because it would require a DC license -- pretty intriguing if you're operating from inside knowledge.


 
This is about the twenty-eleventh time someone has requested a WW repop. Nothing new there. However, I do find Frank's (Moebius) response interesting. Now, I gotta' wonder - if Round 2 is repopping the Aurora Batmobile - which they are - does that mean they currently have DC wrapped up for all styrene kits?


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

John P said:


> Me, I'd rather have a new sculpt with a more modern flair. This is one kit Aurora made too cartoony-goofy-looking, IMHO.


Not really, depends on how she's built.


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Zorro said:


> This is about the twenty-eleventh time someone has requested a WW repop. Nothing new there. However, I do find Frank's (Moebius) response interesting. Now, I gotta' wonder - if Round 2 is repopping the Aurora Batmobile - which they are - does that mean they currently have DC wrapped up for all styrene kits?


Who knows that would be nice , hey they did it with the monsters who thought that would ever happen ?? and not to mention all the others they repopped (like lost in space , james bond the munsters , my fav the bride ) so only time will tell but for some who want a decent wonder woman kit should visit python kits and get one there , price is not bad and they also have a aurora penguin and there castings is top notch , they did the mutant in which im a proud owner of one of the 26 protoypes and remember guys it's only a hobby not a debate were not in grade school if it were a life or death situation then go to war , but over plastic life's too short let's have fun keep it clean and share our ideas not make remarks that would tick someone off .

Robert (Sprayray)


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

geoffdude said:


> Not really, depends on how she's built.


HEAR, HEAR Now that's what im talking about keeping it real and nostalgic look at what a good paint job can do and remember it's the look we grew up with as kids and that's why it means alot to the baby boombers to have stuff when they were kids , heck im 44 and a big kid ! my fiancee jokes and says going to play with your toys again and i say hell yea !!! great job and pic .

Robert (Sprayray)


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Beautiful Job! :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Didn't DC refuse to let Polar Lights repop this kit a few years ago?

I'd like to see it available again.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

bizzarobrian said:


> Keep the kit exactly the way it is.Now her body is drawn so out of proportion she looks even goofier.We don`t need a new sculpt with her boobs hanging out & a camel toe.She is meant to be seen as a hero,role model & public figure not a Playboy Bunny.It`s the fanboys who want the newer version plus it`s a damn nice classic Aurora kit.Can`t wait to use gold paint to replace the gaudy yellows.


Actually, I'm NOT a fanboy. I'm 52, and I've never really been a WW comic fan at all. I just think the Aurora kit was pretty bad looking. I have nothing at all against repopping it for its fans, though. I just won't buy one. But I would buy a new sculpt along modern lines. There was a figure sold a few years ago - DC Direct? - that really caught my eye and would make a nice kit.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I have an original so....maybe Moebius or Round2 will UPSIZE it to 1/8 scale!
Then I'll stay happy!

MMM


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

gkscalemodels said:


> Correction :
> 
> The Molds DO NOT EXIST for the Wonder Woman Kit ( Aurora Kit No. 479 , ( 1965 ) . That kit had just one short run in 1965 , proved to be a non-seller , was pulled from production , the molds then taken to another location and placed in rented storage . In 1968 Aurora started to reissue and modify some of their old non -military kits , and Aurora management would have re-issued the kit , but the Wonder Woman molds could not be found , and are to this day considered lost . The molds were probably taken from the storage facility and sold as scrap , sometime between 1965 and 1968 , by either Aurora employees or storage facility employees .
> 
> GK


not from what I heard and was involved in briefly some years back... 
In 1999, I believe, I spoke with a collector and dealer in Long Island NY...He told me directly that HE had the wonder woman mold..It was at ace tool & die in NJ, and it had been repaired by them at Auroras request..it sat there for years..when it was heard that Aurora was going out of business, ace called aurora and asked them when they wanted that mold back..Auroras reply was for them to keep it, as they werent paying for the repair, and were going out of business anyway..that very dealer said he bought it from ace, and wanted to sell it..I called Tom Lowe at PL, and gave him the guys price..Tom's reply was that he could have a new mold reverse enjineered for half the price ...This mold was only missing the knockout pins...This dealer was the very same fellow that bought the parks plastics Napoleon, hitler, and castro molds in 1989, and re-issued them..His name was Bob Bennett..

Z


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Yep, that is true about the tools for WW. They do exist, industry insiders have known this for years. I have spoken with the guy that owns them. Train wreck story is BS as I stated before. From what I understand just the inserts are around, not the frames, so at this point they would be unusable without some work. And no, we did not make an offer on them....


----------



## gkscalemodels (Sep 19, 2009)

Moebius said:


> Yep, that is true about the tools for WW. They do exist, industry insiders have known this for years. I have spoken with the guy that owns them. Train wreck story is BS as I stated before. From what I understand just the inserts are around, not the frames, so at this point they would be unusable without some work. And no, we did not make an offer on them....


Hello again !

Pardon me , but ,has anyone actually physically seen and touched these " WW Molds " , or is this all just on hear say from one individual to another ? I am not doubting the sincerity of your reply , but I'm just not so sure that it is factual . I based my statement in this thread on a late relative who worked for Aurora in the 1960's and very early 1970's who related the statement which I passed on here in this thread . While it is possible that he was wrong , they never did do a reissue . Why ? If they possessed the molds , and money was to be made , why didn't they reissue the kit ?

I'm not trying to pick a fight here , but something dosen't jive .

GK


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Aparently the super hero figures in general were not huge sellers compared to the monsters. There are a lot of Aurora figures that were not issued for a long time or reissued. Actually there are a lot of aurora kits that were not reissued, not just figures.

Aurora molds were not the best made. It is possible the mold needed some work and since the kit was a poor seller first time, it just wasn't worth Aurora's efforts. 

The Schiffer book on the history of Aurora goes into quite a bit of detail about both the quality of their molds, and their way of farming out the molds to be run by various injection molding plants (hence the wide color variations in their kits).


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Also, one factor that I believe is absolutely true is that the Aurora Wonder Woman kit was a very poor seller - even in relation to the other Superhero kits. I remember that kit sitting on the shelf forever at the Hobby Shop I frequented. Pre-adolescent male chauvenism is at least in part responsible for the Aurora Wonder Woman kit's high collectability today!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

This kit if issued,should definitely be done in 1/8th scale.If a brand new sculpt would be done,it should be one done in the 1960's or 1970's style.Not too modern with huge boobs sticking out as mentioned before.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The original tools were offered to Playing Mantis. I can testify to that fact since the guy who claims ownership contacted us while I was there.
I'm the guy that the owner of the tool was talking to directly...

My recollection is that His first offer was to set the tool up and run kits for us, and that the price was far too high. 
There was also an offer to sell the tools to us and as has been stated correctly, above we could have new tools done in China for about half of that offered cost.

I believe that the original tool is Beryllium Copper... so it conists of BC inserts that fit into a steel mold base...Without the steel mold base you have a collection of BC mold inserts that probably fit into a fairly small box.

I've never seen the tool so I can't testify as to whether or not it is complete, but I've been led to believe that it is not a complete ready to run tool and that it may only consist of the BC inserts without the steel mold base....if the mold base is not there then getting the BC parts ready to run kits will require that a new mold base be made - it's easier to make an all new steel tool in China!

Zathros is not out in left field somewhere on this one... there is every reason to believe that the essential parts of the original Aurora W.W. tool are still around...

Dave


----------



## docplastic (May 10, 2003)

*Wonder Woman mold*

When I interviewed Henry Kolodkin, long-time head of Aurora's molding department, for my book "Aurora Model Kits," he said that the Wonder Woman mold was a difficult one to get to work right. It wasn't broken, but it was just hard to pull perfect shots from the mold.

He also said the kit was a poor seller. So when the Comic Book Heroes were returned in the 1970s as "Comic Scenes," Wonder Woman was not considered worth the effort to bring back into production.

For what it's worth, I'd love to see W W back in 1/8 scale, but otherwise just the way she was.

Tom


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm going to dissent on the idea of resizing Wonder Woman. I think the Polar Lights "upscaled" repops were a noble effort that didn't work. The combination of blowing up a smaller kit, and the lack of crispness that afflicted some PL kits, made for really soft detail, and kits that looked like they sat on the package shelf of a Buick Electra on a hot day.

So, here's a vote for a WW repop in its original size -- because we are talking about someone repopping it, or are we?


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Agreed- the kit(if reissued) should be the same exact size as the original! You hit it on the head when you said that blowing up the original kits made the softer detail and such much more noticible!
Gary:hat:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Kit said:


> I'm going to dissent on the idea of resizing Wonder Woman. I think the Polar Lights "upscaled" repops were a noble effort that didn't work. The combination of blowing up a smaller kit, and the lack of crispness that afflicted some PL kits, made for really soft detail, and kits that looked like they sat on the package shelf of a Buick Electra on a hot day.
> 
> So, here's a vote for a WW repop in its original size -- because we are talking about someone repopping it, or are we?


Agreed 100%


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

I would like to see a Wonder Woman in styrene plastic new or re-pop. Doesn't matter that much to me, as long as there is a kit of her. I do think the face of the original is a bit unattractive, but would buy a couple anyway. Thanks for all the details on the molds, it was great to get the insiders info. Much appreciated!!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Dave Metzner said:


> The original tools were offered to Playing Mantis. I can testify to that fact since the guy who claims ownership contacted us while I was there.
> I'm the guy that the owner of the tool was talking to directly...
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the verification, Dave...I would have no reason to make that up...

Z


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Zathros has hard life. Nobody believes Zathros. This... is the wrong tool.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I believe you Zathros:thumbsup:
Now is this just a wish list for a repop of the original Wonder Woman Model....or...is this just an an announcement that hasn't been made official yet???
Mcdee
PS ...anyone heard from Kit Junkie lately???


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

im a little bit amused by the posts saying "all it would take is a dc license". acquiring a license might be easy but satisfying the licensor is another matter altogether. even if dc liked the pose and the sculpt, they might not want her presented to the general public (as opposed to comic book collectors) in a retro style costume and body (even if its explained to the powers that be that the point of doing this is to reproduce a product that was available when she was drawn like that). 
even if everything with dc went ok, it sounds as if this kit was a royal pain to manufacture. if aurora in their heyday had a tough time with it, imagine how tough it would be today, especially considering the higher standards of parts fit, etc. that we have come to expect. 
i dont mean to be a wet blanket, just realistic. if it were easy, it would have already have been done.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

John P said:


> Zathros has hard life. Nobody believes Zathros. This... is the wrong tool.


"at least there is symmetry"...Still would like too see a repop in the same scale and original sculpt..anything else would not... be "The One"..


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Kit said:


> You, bizarrobrian. Not trying to push, but I'm curious -- who are you, what brought this project to mind, and do you know something you're not telling? I'm just trying to read between the lines, because I'd love to get a WW repop, and because it would require a DC license -- pretty intriguing if you're operating from inside knowledge.


No lines to be read.The only company I`m involved with is Monarch & I just run Scott`s fan group & page on Facebook.Just something I need to add to my collection.Scott did explain to me that DC licensing can be expensive.I wish they would add a few new ones as well such as The Flash & Green Lantern.The time could be ripe for GL with the film coming up next year.:dude:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Isn't there a WW movie in the works? I could have sworn I saw something about either a movie or new show.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

spindrift said:


> Agreed- the kit(if reissued) should be the same exact size as the original! You hit it on the head when you said that blowing up the original kits made the softer detail and such much more noticible!
> Gary:hat:


Not enough detail on these kits for it to work.I think Polar Lights saw dollar signs from collectors who already owned one of these biggies.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Brian,
I'd like to suggest that you find another Avatar..

The Avatar that you are currently using is a custom avatar belonging to another member who goes by "afilmdude" - you'll notice that the avatar you're using says afilmdude across the bottom...
I'm sure that you can design your own avatar and that there are hints and tips available if you need them.

Thanks, Dave


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

As this is the only Aurora Hero kit I don't have... I'm all for a Re-Pop!


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

razorwyre1 said:


> im a little bit amused by the posts saying "all it would take is a dc license". acquiring a license might be easy but satisfying the licensor is another matter altogether. even if dc liked the pose and the sculpt, they might not want her presented to the general public (as opposed to comic book collectors) in a retro style costume and body (even if its explained to the powers that be that the point of doing this is to reproduce a product that was available when she was drawn like that).
> even if everything with dc went ok, it sounds as if this kit was a royal pain to manufacture. if aurora in their heyday had a tough time with it, imagine how tough it would be today, especially considering the higher standards of parts fit, etc. that we have come to expect.
> i dont mean to be a wet blanket, just realistic. if it were easy, it would have already have been done.


My thoughts are was that it sold poorly.Most builders then were young boys.No young boy idolizes Wonder Woman.Now we are adults.I thing PL would still want the kids market & it wouldn`t be appropriate to market a female kit to a young boy when she has a sculpted camel toe & boobs bursting out.Just my slant.:dude:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

whats wrong with camel toe?


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

djnick66 said:


> whats wrong with camel toe?


Nothing but I`m sure a female hero wouldn`t want to be seen in public with a separation.Even Superman would wear a cup to hide his package.These are heroes not hookers.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

If a camel toe means so much to a builder then add one.Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Why would Superman need a cup? 

Powergirl has no prob looking sexy...

Man there are some weird convos on the internet!


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

Razorwyre, I have to agree with you there about DC wanting their licensee to look the way they want it to look. An upcoming parallel would be the way Universal wanted the upcoming Boris Frankenstein to look. I think the head/face could have been more dead on to Boris than what it appears to be but saw all the posts that that's the way Universal wanted it to look.

mjb


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

This post really belongs somewhere else,but rage of creature,resin bas and girl ,for creature as well as Charles Laughton Hunchback resin kits are on sale on E-BAY.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

The Aurora Wonder Woman looked like Miss Hathaway from Beverly Hillbillies.
I'd rather see a new Wonder Woman kit based on Lynda Carter.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Bats I hate to be the bearer of bad news but, a Lynda Carter Wonder Woman kit is almost as likely as me winning the Power Ball Lottery........that would be about a 161 million to one shot!
You have better chances of getting struck by lightning! While sitting in your living room!!!

Dave


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

BatToys said:


> The Aurora Wonder Woman looked like Miss Hathaway from Beverly Hillbillies.
> I'd rather see a new Wonder Woman kit based on Lynda Carter.


But you can understand people wanting a kit like the original, right? It's like the Batmobile. You say how happy you are it will be just like it was in 1966, instead of corrected to look more like the car on TV, and why not?

I get it. The Aurora Batmobile looks like a stubby caricature of the real thing, but it's _our_ stubby caricature of the real thing.

Bring on Miss Hathaway and the octopus!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dave Metzner said:


> Bats I hate to be the bearer of bad news but, a Lynda Carter Wonder Woman kit is almost as likely as me winning the Power Ball Lottery........that would be about a 161 million to one shot!
> You have better chances of getting struck by lightning! While sitting in your living room!!!
> 
> Dave


Oddly enough, that happened to my parents' dog.
Luckily, he never wanted a WW kit!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Kit said:


> Bring on Miss Hathaway and the octopus!


I believe that was the actual plot of an episode of _The Beverly Hillbillies._ Season 7.

Personally, as long as we're making 1960s Sit-Com analogies, I think the Aurora Wonder Woman looks more like Jeannie's Evil Twin Sister.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

BatToys said:


> The Aurora Wonder Woman looked like Miss Hathaway from Beverly Hillbillies.
> I'd rather see a new Wonder Woman kit based on Lynda Carter.


You thought Miss Hathaway was hot? lol


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

I started this thread about repoping the original Wonder Woman kit not a new version.Whatever happened to collectors of Aurora kits wanting the classics? Aurora had the comic version in mind when it was produced.:freak:


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Kit said:


> But you can understand people wanting a kit like the original, right? It's like the Batmobile. You say how happy you are it will be just like it was in 1966, instead of corrected to look more like the car on TV, and why not?
> 
> I get it. The Aurora Batmobile looks like a stubby caricature of the real thing, but it's _our_ stubby caricature of the real thing.
> 
> Bring on Miss Hathaway and the octopus!


Right on Bro !! :thumbsup:


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

djnick66 said:


> Why would Superman need a cup?
> 
> Powergirl has no prob looking sexy...
> 
> Man there are some weird convos on the internet!


To hide his jewels.DOH


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Being an Aurora collector I agree with those of you that say, if it is going to be redone or repopped...keep it original :thumbsup:
Mcdee :wave:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There is so much resin for the old Aurora figs anyway that I am sure someone would make an aftermarket head for the original figure... you can buy any number of Batman, Superman, Dracula etc heads and detail parts for the other kits...


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

John,
So sorry to hear about your parent's dog, too bad that he didn't have a Power Ball Ticket!
ROTFLMAO!
Dave


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

djnick66 said:


> There is so much resin for the old Aurora figs anyway that I am sure someone would make an aftermarket head for the original figure... you can buy any number of Batman, Superman, Dracula etc heads and detail parts for the other kits...


Monsters in Motion have a resin recast but want an arm & a leg for one.I`m not a big resin fan either.Too brittle.:tongue:


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Being an Aurora collector I agree with those of you that say, if it is going to be redone or repopped...keep it original :thumbsup:
> Mcdee :wave:


Same here - Original all the way  I didn't like the Polar Lights Cap, Spidey and Hulk because of the size change.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Im not saying do the whole thing in resin... do it in plastic. BUT I am sure someone would put out a new/different head or detail parts. 

Good quality resin kits are okay. No harder and in some cases easeir than plastic kits.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

djnick66 said:


> Im not saying do the whole thing in resin... do it in plastic. BUT I am sure someone would put out a new/different head or detail parts.
> 
> Good quality resin kits are okay. No harder and in some cases easeir than plastic kits.


They are a nitemare to pack & move.That`s my biggest complaint.Wonder Woman`s lasso is extremely brittle in resin.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I guess hassle is relative... try moving some 4' long and 3' tall sailing ships. I never had a prob moving resin kits. Vinyl was worse actually... its get saggy in the back of a truck in the heat.


----------



## aurora1craig (Apr 25, 2008)

*Wondering Woman*

My Take, I wanted to e-mail Frank at Moebius on Doin a Wonder Woman kit. but like in the FAQ on the Moebius site, There isn't a kit of old that has not been discussed at length to re-do! So by the response on this Thread I'm sure that Moebius or Polar lights R2 get the message. As far as my 2-cents Keep it original, there would be a flood of after-market parts available. Has any one got a comment on "RETRO-RESINS" Wonder Woman? thanks thats all Folks, Aurora1Craig:tongue:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Retro who? (cue up cricket noises)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dave Metzner said:


> John,
> So sorry to hear about your parent's dog, too bad that he didn't have a Power Ball Ticket!
> ROTFLMAO!
> Dave


:lol:

Actually he wasn't hurt, but he was a nervous wreck for the rest of his life!


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

That will teach him a lesson to not eat an Aurora Wonder Woman kit.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Ok...post 86 and I'm asking the question....
Any chance of Moebius repopping Wonder Woman?
Inquiring minds need to know...
Mcdee


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The i-hobby show ( formerly RCHTA) opens on Oct 22...
I wouldn't expect any announcements regarding future projects before then.

Dave


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Looking forward to whatever you announce, Dave. Whatever the next kits are - I want at least one.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Guess we'll just have to wait and see....
Mcdee


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

"When you wish upon a star,makes no difference who you are.........."


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Dave Metzner said:


> The i-hobby show ( formerly RCHTA) opens on Oct 22...
> I wouldn't expect any announcements regarding future projects before then.
> 
> Dave


Sure doesn't sound like a "no" to me!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

"When you wish uppon a star.........."

Dave


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

"it makes no difference who you are...."


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

There`s a resin one for sale on Ebay but it`s not solid.
They`re asking $140.Moebious needs to put these guys out of business if you know what I mean.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Hmmmmmm......???


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Why buy it for $140... you can get one from MiM for something like $80... which isnt too bad if you want it in resin.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

djnick66 said:


> Why buy it for $140... you can get one from MiM for something like $80... which isnt too bad if you want it in resin.


Because they are all over charging for a recast.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

DO NOT pay for resin repop WW kits! Look at Dave's statement- we have wished hard enough. I think you know what is coming from Moebius...good educated guess, guys!
Gary:wave:


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

I never was a fan of resin anyway.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

A Green Lantern kit would be awesome especially with the film just around the corner.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

I agree a Green Lantern kit would be great,if it is Hal Jordon..


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

This is one of the coolest threads ever...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

search this and the clubhouse forums for monsters in motion if you need reasons not to patronize them. 
you'll find plenty.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Frank did tell me about one kit they are doing next year at the IPMS show in Columbus. Not Wonder Woman, but something I know most everyone will go gaagaa over. My lips are sealed, but its difficult to keep it in to say the least. I'm very exited. Ahhh, just a couple of more weeks..


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

otto you are such a tease, just whisper it to me and no one else will read it, I promise


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I would tell you,but then they'll kill me......


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

falcondesigns said:


> I would tell you,but then they'll kill me......


That's a chance I'm willing to take! 
...what not even a tiny little hint???
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Thanks pal,I'll let Dave do the hinting........


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

No hints, no tips, no answers, I-hobby is Oct 22,23,24 & 25!
End of story.

Dave


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Alrighty then ! .... Just sittin here waitin!
Mcdee.:wave:


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Sounds like some good news is around the corner can't wait but will !!!!!!!!



Robert


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

I'm sure it'll be worth the wait. Moebius always comes up with cool surprises with their kits.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Well, if a Wonder Woman repop is in the works it looks like I'll be adding to my kit stash!:thumbsup:
Oh, and way to go with the Moonbus, guys! Really some great plastic coming up.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Building.... building

Anticipating something cool.... anticipating something cool....

Re-doing places masking didn't cover....


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

If it`s not Wonder Woman then what other re-release can it be? I can`t even guess.The Penguin maybe?:freak:


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

How about both the penguin and wonderwoman !!!! those are the 2 most sought after kits Moebuis did a great job with both spidey and green goblin im sure both of those will be hits !!!!!!!!!!!!

Robert


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

bizzarobrian said:


> If it`s not Wonder Woman then what other re-release can it be? I can`t even guess.The Penguin maybe?:freak:


I don't know man...but Frankenstein is swimming ashore soon and Dave will be announcing new kits in a couple of weeks...life is good :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Has anybody considered the implications of this? WW (and the Penguin sounds like speculation, but who knows?) means one of two things:

A license from DC

or 

Moebius has gone rogue, and is issuing kits without a license

Either one is pretty exciting, and opens the door for lots more. If true, then can it be.... is there an Infantino scene coming?


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Please go to the top of the Moebius forum page and READ the open letter from the PM Moderator. Note that PM Moderator would be me!

Moebius had gone rogue!? Please! 
Do you know anything at all about how quickly that would put us out of business!?

ONE MORE TIME
I-Hobby is Oct. 22 - 25

Dave


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm sure Moebius has a few wonderful things up their sleaves. Just give em 11-14 more days. The only thing I knew about was a figure kit, but not DC related..Now my lips are sealed once again, so as not to incur the wrath of Big Dave...


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Probably some non licenced kits such as the Apache Warrior from Aurora as well as others.Maybe it's just a dream,but not a bad idea you have to admit.:hat:


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Dave Metzner said:


> Please go to the top of the Moebius forum page and READ the open letter from the PM Moderator. Note that PM Moderator would be me!
> 
> Moebius had gone rogue!? Please!
> Do you know anything at all about how quickly that would put us out of business!?
> ...



I agree with Dave lets all be patient and see what else moebius has to offer us so far they are doing a good job in the styrene dept , and kudos to all at moebius for all their efforts in picking up where auorora left off and not forget to mention monarch as well , what we do not need is little remarks like this (Moebius has gone rogue, and is issuing kits without a license) assuming and saying things is not a good thing on this forum especially if your a newbie and not know too much about the hobby and how this forum can do without things like that being said Thanks Dave for watching out for us .

Robert (Sprayray)


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well said Robert :thumbsup: Moebius is standing tall in my books with incredibly detailed Licensed kits they have created... and I anticipate some very cool stuff coming down the pipeline...(Really looking forward to Frankenstein)...and the best we can all do is support Moebius the best way we can...With our Wallets :thumbsup: Keep 'em coming Moebius!!!
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

xsavoie said:


> Probably some non licenced kits such as the Apache Warrior from Aurora as well as others.Maybe it's just a dream,but not a bad idea you have to admit.:hat:


Not a bad choice if so.

See more pics here. Apache Warrior


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Thanks Mcdee , hey that's the only way we are going to get the kits we want by being supportive and always buying original stuff , im reading all the other stuff in recasting dept on both forums and it's sad how i want to get some resin kits from some people but are not producing them anymore because there original work has been recasted or they have gotten a c&d hopefully some will make the light of day , im merely a model builder , painter , toy collector who is now not able to get some cool kits all because of some recasters who are holding a grudge against some in the garage kit industry , we all have to band together and support the ones who put out original items and not recasted stuff , remember it's like buying a bootleg video or dvd the quality is poor , i rather wait and have an original with all it's detail and glory ! 

Robert


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Well Marlon Brando is dead so he won't complain about the Apache...


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

sprayray said:


> what we do not need is little remarks like this (Moebius has gone rogue, and is issuing kits without a license) assuming and saying things is not a good thing on this forum especially if your a newbie and not know too much about the hobby and how this forum can do without things like that being said Thanks Dave for watching out for us .
> 
> Robert (Sprayray)



Let's see if I can do this without getting in trouble or starting a war....Thanks for the advice, sprayray. I guess I can figure out on my own what the board needs, just as you must have done in your years here. I'll stick with my "little remarks," and I hope you won't be patronising about them going forward. Maybe we'll be web buddies.

Dave, my apologies if you felt I was being insulting, but did you really think that was serious? I thought it was so clearly ridiculous that a company as open as Moebius, so professional, and which has gone through as much trouble as it has to get proper clearances, would "go rogue," that I figured everybody would get the joke and see what I really was saying: That it seems pretty obvious the company has made an agreement with those friendly folks at DC, and of course, their lawyers.

Which is great. I hope that's right, and I can't wait to see what you've got.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Dave Metzner said:


> The i-hobby show ( formerly RCHTA) opens on Oct 22...
> I wouldn't expect any announcements regarding future projects before then.
> 
> Dave


Well ...Whaddyouknow...Today is Oct.22 :tongue:
Mcdee


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Youse guys is gonna be very happy today! Or tommorow, whenever these here anouncements get made!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

The suspense is KILLING ME!!!

Please, someone spill the beans!

MMM


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

otto said:


> Youse guys is gonna be very happy today! Or tommorow, whenever these here anouncements get made!


I'm happy, and Moebius hasn't even made their announcement yet. Just know it's going to be something cool!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

mrmurph said:


> I'm happy, and Moebius hasn't even made their announcement yet. Just know it's going to be something cool!


 Thats exactly what I'm thinking!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I think we need to let the anticipation build some more, don't you guys? Maybe Dave should wait until Thanksgiving to make any announcements! 

:jest:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Are we there yet?....are we there yet?......are we there yet?....are we..WHACK!


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

HEY GUYS CHECK THIS OUT I JUST GOT HOME FROM A DENTIST APPOINMENT POPPED IN TEENAGE FRANKENSTEIN , GOT ONLINE AND LOOK WHAT WE GOT FROM CULTMAN HIMSELF AWESOME I SAY AWESOME WILL START A NEW THREAD ON THIS !! ENJOY 

ROBERT (SPRAYRAY)

[CultTVman] IHobbyExpo 2009 news 
Date: 10/22/2009 2:51:44 PM Central Daylight Time 
From: [email protected] 
Reply To: [email protected] 
To: [email protected] 
CC: 
BCC: 
Sent on: 


Sent from the Internet (Details) 





Hey folks,

CultTVman has lots of news from Moebius, Round 2, Pegasus, and Revell.

From Moebius, we have reissues of the Aurora Wonder Woman, Superboy, and Confederate Raider. 

From Pegasus, CultTVman can report that there will new kits of the George Pal War of the Worlds Alien, the Space Ark from When Worlds Collide, the Tripod from the new War of the Worlds along with a Martian. 

From Revell, look for reissues of the Aurora Red Knight, Black Night, and the Creature from the Black Lagoon.

Round 2 will have a new 1:25 scale 1966 Batmobile, and a lot of Star Trek reissues. The K-7 Space Station will be reissued. The three ship 1:2500 Enterprise kits will be repackaged. The 1:1400 Enterprise D will also be reissued. CultTVman can also report reissues of the Batboat, Munsters Living Room (glow edition) Three Stooges, Psycho House and four Fundimensions Glo-Monsters.

There is a lot more news and a full report from the show at the CultTVman blog. I will post pictures very soon.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Wow!!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Double WOW! Confederate raider...too cool!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Aurora Wonder Woman, Superboy, and Confederate Raider. 
I think I've died and gone to heaven! I had no clue on any of these..I hope hope hope they reverse engeneer an original superboy with the etched emblems on the capes and chest.


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

YUP TRIPLE WOW I WAS SO EXCITED FORGOT TO TURN ON DVD PLAYER AND WATCH THE MOVIE OOOOPS STILL EXCITED GOT CAPS ON , ok back to normal ain't this great guys !!!!!!!!!!

Robert


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

At last the news about the Raider is out!  I was really excited when Frank bought mine a few months ago. I of course volunteered to keep it secret, and I didn't even tell my buddy GJS about it. But I did tell him I had a secret of some type that I wouldn't talk about, just to tease him! 

I don't know where he got good boxart from, because the box I had was severely water damaged and worn, but it will be really cool to get a nice new copy from Moebius when it is released!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

I am really excited about the Superboy and Wonder Woman kits too! :thumbsup: I had no idea they were going to put these out, but I definitely was hoping to see them re-released some day. This is great news!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

FAN-FREAKIN-TASTIC!!!
Mcdee:woohoo::roll::woohoo:
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

